# Gaggia New Baby - Can it be backflushed?



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Just wondering if I can backflush my Gaggia New Baby? If so, what's the best way to do it?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

According to the description on Amazon it as a 3-way solenoid and therefore can be backflushed. Does it say the same in your manual?

Plus Lee's wiki entry.

Is there a pipe from the machine into the drip tray?

Do you hear a slight sucking sound when you switch the brew switch off?

One of Glenn's posts on general maintenance including backflushing


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi I have the same question but for the Classic..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Classic can be backflushed

Make sure you take the shower head off and clean it (then screw it back in) before backflushing - you'd be surprised at how much gets caught behind it


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

The new Baby can be backflushed no problem


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Banish Instant, it does appear to be a 3-way solenoid, although I can't find confirmation anywhere. The instruction manual is pretty rubbish. However, it does have a pipe from the machine into the drip tray, so I assume it does have a 3-way.

Thanks for the link to descaling and backflushing. Very helpful indeed.

My next question is what is the diameter of my portafilter? I've found a backflushing disc on Coffee Hit but it says it is for 58mm portafilters. What does this measurement refer to? Is it the inside or outside rim of the portafilter?

Thanks again.

Andy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Normally 58mm tampers will fit these portafilters

This is the inside diameter of the basket at the opening (usually 58.3mm or thereabouts - to allow a 58mm tamper to fit snugly)


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

The Gaggia Baby accepts 58mm portafilter baskets and backflushing discs.


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Classic can be backflushed
> 
> Make sure you take the shower head off and clean it (then screw it back in) before backflushing - you'd be surprised at how much gets caught behind it


Hi Glenn

Do I have to take shower head off every time I backflush ?

Steve


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No, but it's worth removing once a week or once every couple of weeks to ensure it is clean.

The shower screen disperses the water which in turn goes into the puck and should (hopefully) be evenly distributed throughout the grounds

If some of the holes are blocked then water will not flow though the puck evenly, leading to variable extraction, or could flow at a slower rate than required

When backflushing the shower screen should be in place


----------

